# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  A Lovers Thought. . . .

## waffa

*A Lovers Thought


**Sadness, a skip in my heart everytime I think of you.
But lately, my heart has been fluttering.
As I sit here in the dark with 2 candles lit.
I cry and fantasize about life
and how it would be if you were here by my side.
Tonight of all nights, I feel your pain.
You're suffering inside and have no one to let go with.
I too have that same pain.
I sometimes wonder, 
"Will the pains that we're having right now cause our break-up?"
I wonder. "Is this feeling I have right now a goodbye?" 
I wonder. I question our love everyday. 
A questionable love is a forbidden love. 
A love that dreaming women run from, 
a love that kills emotions for that real love. 
Do you question our love as I do?
I believe so.
A love scorn, that's what we are. 
A love sorn, a love torn and in need of new faith.
*

----------


## RAHEN

bautifully superb...aisi cheezen tau dimagh mein se guzarti rehti hain...aur unhe suljhane ki koshish mein zindagi guzar jati hai....v.nice and lovely...thanks 4 sharing.... :Big Grin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

Wow 
Good , So Goood!

----------


## waffa

*fatyma ji aap k mind say ya hur aik k mins say guzarti hai  .lolz any ways thank alot 4 giving ur wordz.... n also thnkz GC*

----------


## Muzna

wonderful poem  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

*thnkz muzna dear.........*

----------


## eastwast

Nice One........

----------


## waffa

*thnkz dear............*

----------


## moments

Wonderful feelings................

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice....superb :Smile:

----------


## waffa

*thnkz u bilal n dear sweetO 4 shaRin ur thinkin*

----------

